# A Decent Attempt to Modify a Wooden Handle~~Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well early this morning 6am I went to the local coffee shop...I had put the RH Shooter in my pocket

I was having coffee talking to a fellow asking about working with wood..That I do not know a hill of

beans about wood...He looked at his watch I said ..ya know there will be a wood craftsman coming in here shortly for coffee...Well 2 cups of coffee later..that fellowed arrived....The man I was talking to

motioned for him to come over where we was located....And Blah ..Blah..Blah...

I showed the guy the shooter And how the handle did not fit my hand real well with the finger grooves

(Don't take me wrong it is a nice handle..But made to fit a larger hand)...

He said well you could just rasp down the high ridge to smooth it out...said I have no woodworking tools

he asked what I had..I said a multitool with a knife blade..or a old kitchen paring knife super razor sharp....I said hey I am no wood craftsman..I am a chef & baker.......

He said ok carve off the ridge down to follow the valley & sand when done...I said ok

but I will have to wait a few hours to get some sand paper...He said oldtimer come with me I will

fix you up with the sand paper....He did alright 200 grit to 3000 grit.. 5x7 sheets..I will make a special pack for 10 bucks...He asked what I was going to finish off the wood with..........I said old Grand dad

always used bee's wax....I have some of that I said...said good enough keep working the bee's wax in each month..He said he was not about to go into finishing details to many options....

I said well the worst I can do is butcher this fine wood up..And the I will have to order a new virsion of the handle.........so I spent 8 hours today working on the handle modification....

I am very well please with my self for never working with wood...it just fits like a nice glove now

So I am happy the way it looks....yey for me first time wood butcher.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Hey I looks nice be proud of yourself. Next you going to be building natrals!


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

The first one's always the hardest! Next time you'll breeze through it. Good looking work.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Dr Dave said:


> The first one's always the hardest! Next time you'll breeze through it. Good looking work.


Thank you for you kind words..As to being 70 years old & only armed with a multitool with a knife blade to use...

as I have never worked with wood...and of course my arthueritis in hands & fingers just make a slow task of doing things...

I will say the whittling away with the thin curls of wood was exciting to me....Bit I am glad I tried this...Like I said if I screwed this

handle up ..I would have just ordered another newer version of the handle.......Oldmiser


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Love the commitment  looks AMAZING!

-Epic


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

You should whipe of as much of that beeswax as you can , and coat it with polyurethane gloss , last longer , no need for refinishing either .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

dankungmaster said:


> You should whipe of as much of that beeswax as you can , and coat it with polyurethane gloss , last longer , no need for refinishing either .


Thank you for your suggestion...I will give it some thought....I have used Bee's wax for the last 40 years on wood...

But that was before the the new modern tech stuff like polyurethane...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Real nice mod-job, my friend! I'm partial to the wax as well. Maintaining a wax or oil finish is a great time to inspect the frame for flaws and also to review ones work. In doing so, you may find yourself inspired with ideas for a new piece. A hand rubbed finish is also a great way to draw a bit more satisfaction/pride from your efforts. Regardless of how much time has passed since you first completed the build.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice job. The first step is the hardest. Just slicing into this wood has made the rest of every fork modification or creation you attempt easier.

If you ever screw up(and we all do),calmly throw a curse word at it and move on.

....and I like the wax finish


----------

